# Found Baby Pigeon, what next? UK



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

I rescued a baby pigeon 10 days ago, it's nest was in the road and its sibling was being eaten by crows and magpies. Miraculously this little one was not hurt, just a bit shaken. I kept it warm and have syringe fed him ever since with canary food mixed with water and some peas and corn. He is thriving! Little pidge initially stayed in the kitchen but now lives in a rabbit hutch in the garden where he spends most of the time in the closed off dark section. (although I did bring him back in last night as it was colder than ususal!) I think he is now about 23 days old, when I found him he was fluffy and a little feathered too. He is very used to humans and not scared of them at all. I love this little bird but know that in a few weeks he will be an adult and be ready to fly the nest! My question is what should I do next? Any help or advice would be really appreciated. I live in a suburb in Birmingham, England.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this youngster.

Is this a baby wood pigeon, by any chance?

I will alert some of our UK members.


----------



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Baby Wood Pigeon*

Thank you so much for replying. I presumed it was a baby wood pigeon as they are so predominant around here but now I am not so sure. If I were to attach a photograph do you think you could identify it?

Thanks again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do attach a photo, woodies are a little bit different in handling then a feral pigeon, according to our experts in the UK.

Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Birchie,

Unfortunately a tame woodie will be very much at risk if he is released, the best that you could do for him is to find him a place in a sanctuary where he could mix with very wild woodies, learn their wariness and be released with them so that they can feed and watch each others' backs as a flock.

We have a sanctuary in Norfolk (Hallswood), it is set in woodland and at least 250 woodies have been released there, they are supported with seed.

One of our members, amyable, lives in Sutton Coldfield and a project for this month is to rescue any nestlings in a building that is to be demolished. Maybe transporting your woodie to Hallswood could be part of this project?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Birchie,

Just caught your post. If I can be of any help with getting your little one to a sanctuary to be prepared for release, then I'd be happy to help. 

As Cynthia mentioned, I may need to transport some babies to Hallswood soon as their home is being demolished, so would be able to help.

If I don't have to take any there then there is the Amerton Farm, British Wildlife Rescue. I had a young Woodie last year that I hand reared and as it was too tame for release initially, I took it there and they were able to put it with some other youngsters, then they were released together. It is much better for them to mix with others before they go as they have no way of knowing how to fend for themselves when hand reared and it was good to know he wasn't alone.

I have two other Woodies that I'm thinking of taking there soon as one is nearly ready for release and the other needs to grow some new tail feathers he lost before he can go off. I would be happy to take your baby with them if you wish.

Let me know if I can help.

Janet


----------



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Janet, you have taken a huge weight off my mind. I also live in Sutton Coldfield! I would be happy for you to take my Woodie, I am pretty sure that is what it is having viewed photos on the internet, have attached 2 for you to have a look at. It would be great if he could be taken with your babies and I would be happy to help in any way.

Thanks so much

Rachel


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Birchie,

Well what a coincidence!!! I'm in Little Aston. Whereabouts are you? If you want to PM me your phone number or address, I'll contact you and fix something up.

Are you ok to look after him for a few days longer, if not I'll take him in here until I know where I'm going with this other problem locally. It's at Mere Green where the building is being demolished, you may know about the development there.

Janet

(Is Woodie sitting on a copy of the Observer??)


----------



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Janet, will now attempt to PM you

Rachel


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've spoken to Rachel and she will keep him for a little while longer until one of us can take him to Amerton Farm possibly next week.
He's in very good hands and doing really well. 

Janet


----------



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your help, this website is an amazing resource I never thought I would get such a great response so soon.

Special thanks to Janet and Cynthia for all of their help and support.

Little pidge gets bigger all the time and his tail feathers are now starting to get longer. I never realised how rewarding looking after a pigeon would be!

Thanks once again

Rachel


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many thanks to all of you in the U.K. who do such a marvelous job of assisting pigeons and doves! My hat is off to all the rescuers of the birds and to all our members here that always come to the rescue of the rescuers. You are all very special people!

Terry


----------



## Birchie (Sep 2, 2008)

*Little Pidge is re-homed*

Little Pidge went to a sanctuary today, Amerton Farm, he is in good hands and has 8 other wood pigeons to keep him company. They have a lot of woodies at the moment because of the bad weather. Eventually they will be released together. 

It has been a wonderful experience and I was very sad to see him go,

Thank you everyone for all your help.

Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is really good news! Thank you for the update, Rachel.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is such a good outcome. Rachel did a great job raising him.
She decided she wanted to take him to Amerton herself in the end but found parting with him really difficult once there, so her husband took Woodie in. 

They look after them so well there and he will be in the hospital section with the other youngsters for a short while until they feel they're ready to go out into the aviary to get accustomed to the outside world before release.

Well done again Rachel, thanks for the PM, nice speaking to you,

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Many thanks to all of you in the U.K. who do such a marvelous job of assisting pigeons and doves! My hat is off to all the rescuers of the birds and to all our members here that always come to the rescue of the rescuers. You are all very special people!
> 
> Terry


That's very kind of you, Terry. I think between the whole gang here, in both the old wold and the new world (and far flung places!), the little lives which have been saved bears testimony to the way PT works.

John


----------

